# Infrastructure on the moon?



## denialsmith (Aug 26, 2020)

I read about future projects and 3D technologies for houses on the moon - Icon Creates 3D Printed Houses for the Moon
What do you think about this and what would be the infrastructure on the moon in your opinion?


----------

